

Ask HN: Has anyone been using and reaping the benefit of the Pomodoro technique? - iman453

How long do you keep each Pomodoro? What do you do during the 5 minute breaks?
======
onlyup
I've tried it in the past. It's hard to keep up over long periods of time in
my opinion. It started to feel like a chore and pretty restrictive after a
while. But that's just me.

